# For women of color, work-life balance is a different kind of problem.



## AveryJarhman (Mar 8, 2018)

*
"For women of color, work-life balance is a different kind of problem."*

White Women Make Work-Life Balance Possible by Relying on Women of Color

White Nonsense Roundup

Slate.com writer Kimberly Seals Allers shared, _"Black women in this country are viewed as perfectly acceptable and desirable for taking care of other’s people children but somehow stereotyped as not being able to take care of their own."_

With all respect and genuine sincerity, I am curious to learn if Ms. Kimberly Seals Allers, a consultant and advocate for breastfeeding and infant health, has ever questioned why in the 1980s and beyond, significant numbers of American music recording artists and American urban-TRUTH-tellers, including at least THIRTEEN (13) of President Barack *"My Brother's Keeper"* and Mrs. *"GIRL POWER"* Obama's urban story-TRUTH-teller friends and WH guests... 




...BEGAN composing VIOLENCE riddled music HATEFULLY demeaning and denigrating American girls and women, aka the MATERNAL HALF of our Nation's population, as less than human *itches and *hores or "hoes" unworthy of being treated with basic human respect?

Respectfully, I am curious to learn if Child Health Advocate Kimberly Seals Allers, or any of my reasonably responsible, as well as reasonably emotionally well adjusted fellow American citizens, believe President Barack "My Brother's Keeper" and Mrs. Michelle "GIRL POWER" Obama were acting in the best interests of, or promoting a positive HEALTHY image of our black or American friends, neighbors and co-workers of African descent, particularly black or American teen boys and adult men of African descent...

...when they invited to the children's and Nation's home more than a dozen apparent or admitted emotionally ill black or American urban story-TRUTH-tellers creating American music art vividly describing the 'VIOLENT, SUIC!DAL, HOMIC!DAL (*May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic!de by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times*) anti-social people and community harming behaviors' they personally engaged in or witness their emotionally ill family members, friends or neighbors engaging in?



___
In her own way, Dr. Nadine Burke Harris, M.D., pediatrician and CEO of the Center for Youth Wellness joins the late American urban story-TRUTH-teller Tupac Shakur in PASSIONATELY speaking about the relationship between Adverse Childhood Experiences (#ACEs), aka *Childhood Trauma*, and later-life health and well being.
​
Sadly, *THROUGH NO FAULT OF HIS OWN,* Tupac was a 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victim who matured into an admitted depressed, suic!dal thinking teen and adult speaking about harming his peaceful neighbors to acquire cash needed to feed his neglected, hungry, "hurting" belly.




*"How 'Childhood Trauma' affects health across a lifetime"* - Pediatrician Dr. Nadine Burke Harris, M.D.


Peace.
__
*American *(Children's)* Lives Matter;* Take Pride In Parenting; End Our National Health Crisis; Child Abuse and Neglect; End Community Violence/Fear, Police Anxiety & Educator's Frustrations


----------

